# I've broken my foot!! OUCH!



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Did it 2 weeks ago and am now in a very fetching bright pink plaster up to my knee.  Sorry for not getting on before but we don't have broadband and it's just taken me 25 mins to get this far on our SLLLLOOOOOOW pc.  I've so missed you all so much my 'virtual' pals.  Hope you didn't think I'd forgotten you.  Back to work this Fri, my boss has arranged for someone to pick me up and bring me home cos I begged to go back - BORED out of my mind, and there's no Fern and Phil on cos it's skool hols ahhhhhh, really getting into the 60 minute makeover show on the telly so it must be time to go back!!

Will try and get on more next week when I'm back at work (naughty naughty).

Hope everyone is ok, off to read a few more postsl.

Bye for now
Nix
xx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh my, poor you!

I hope your foot heals up soon! I am off work as well at the moment after a knee operation (hopperation in my case)   Unfortunately due to the type of environment I work in I can't go back to work just yet. I've been going round the twist stuck at home too!

Even if I wanted to go back to work I am not able to use my motorbike, and there is no way anyone at work would arrange for me to be brought to and from so lucky you having a decent boss who understands!

I'm not very happy with my employers at the moment, but I'll save that for another thread!

Healing vibes winging their way to you - I bet your foot was sweltering in the high temps we had, you poor thing!

Lots of love
Emcee x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Nix and Emcee
I hope that things will get alittle easier for you both...!!
Hey Nix, i love the idea of pink plaster....atleast it is a summer colour...
I know what you mean i used to love all the american chat shows on itv2...i cannot get it anymore...so i don't fancy staying at home either!!! 
Take care the both of you...
love astridxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Oh dear - poor you two!


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Emcee - hope you're managing to get about, I am now as long as it's not far. I do feel exhausted really quick and sleepy, not sure what that's all about as I've had no op or anything like you have. It really does put things into perspective though, I mean, when the Dr told me it was broken I wanted to cry (I've never broken a bone before) but what stopped me was the thought of the lady I'd just seen walking past me by the xray dept, she was almost bawld from chemo so she must have cancer poor thing so I stopped and thought, it's only a bone, nothing too bad! I know what you mean about bosses, this one I have is great but I've had some real cr*p ones - chin up babe.

Flipper, your name amused me today - only because of the foot thing - just a strange sense of humour I have.

Astrid I'm afraid I'm a 'pinkaholic' - not barbie but just love pink. When the nurse asked what colour I'd like after my first plaster was removed, she hardly finished the sentence before I said PINK.

OH DEAR, 2 guys from work just popped round to make sure they knew where to get me from - I went to the door in my shorts, no make up and hair everywhere - very glamorous!

Speak soon gals
love
Nix
xx[br]: 3/08/06, 09:02MY PLASTER'S OFF
MY PLASTER'S OFF
MY PLASTER'S OFF
MY PLASTER'S OFF
 

WEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee - hoooorah, at last! The 5 weeks is over and I can walk (or wobble!)

Sorry, just had to share that with you!!

Nix
xx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi nix
Whoopee the plaster is off....
So so pleased for you....
I think the colour of your plaster is great....are you going to keep it
Maybe turn it into a light stand?? or maybe a table to leave drinks on? 
I am sure there are are so many things you can do with it ha ha...

love astridxx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh Astrid, I should have kept it for a light stand - how hilarious would that be - no it's gone and good ridance!  My foot looks like a skinny mumified wrinkly thing, can't wait to get it in the bath instead of dangling it over the edge.

Sad kipper!
xx


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

Skinny mumified wrinkly thing, Where have I seen that before!!!!!!!


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hooray! Sending your foot a big welcome back into the wibbly wobbly world!

Bet you couldn't wait to have a good old soak in the bath, huh? Ahhhh, bliss for you now - hope you're not finding it too much of a challenge to walk ok - did your foot feel really light and floaty when they took the plaster off? Wheeeeee!

Have a fab weekend and be gentle with your wrinkly bits LOL!

Happy healing my fellow ex crip!

Emcee xxx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks Emcee - I did think of you when it came off.  It was lovely to soak it in the bath.  It was all floaty and weird yeah, it felt like it wasn't mine, very strange sensation.  The Dr just felt it and said does it hurt, I said no so he said ok you can put your full weight on it and walk, he then proceeded to get up and walk out of the room and go on to the next patient while I sat their on my own terrified of getting up for the first time!!  Good ol NHS.

Karenj - you naughty girl!  You made me giggle.
Nix
xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi nix
I hope that your leg feels like your own now?? 
Enjoy your baths and i hope that you are back on both feet soon...maybe your hubby could massage it..?? well you can try??
Karen i have just cottoned on with your posting  ......ummm i will take a look later its been so long!!! 

love astridx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Nix and mc- hope your feet are better !!! I also am in a strap at the moment.Thought my ankle was broken when i first fell. It is still sore 10 days later so i am going to get it x rayed in case!!!


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

irisheyes - how did you get on with your xray?  I really hope it's not broken.  Mine is bl**dy agony now it's out of the cast - when they said it would really hurt, I assumed while I was in plaster not now!  I'm so scared of breaking the bone again (paranoia setting in).  My poor foot doesn't want to bend where it's been stuck in one position for so long.

Let us know how you've got on won't you.

Astrid, DH did massage it for me on Saturday, trouble is we were at a party and he'd had a few too many and over did it (typical) so I think I'll keep it out of his way for a bit.  He was trying to be kind but you know how it is when too many sherbets and all that!!!!

xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Nix and Irisheyes

So sorry things are a bit tough for the both of you at the moment...i really fear about breaking my bones as it really makes me feel sick just looking at a fracture. I cannot imagine the pain, so i have every bit of empathy for you both....
Ah Nix, your hubby probably thought he was doing a great job.........they do say drink loosens up all senses of anything...maybe he did not know his own strength...ha ha..
Keep in there the both of you...
lots of love astridxx


----------

